# Cracked Gel Coat/Exposed Fiberglass...Need Help!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If it hit hard enough to crack the gel coat I would put good odds that it also did some damage to the glass. 

I would start with a 4" grinder and 40Grit sanding disk and grind away the gelcoat (dont go too far into the glass) in the affected area. Once that is done I would thoroughly inspect the area inside and out for any cracks in the glass. If no cracks, I would tape off a square around the prepped area, and reapply a polyester gel coat. (unless you have an epoxy boat) 

Once it cures, start with 220 Grit airfile paper glued to a strip of 1/2" plywood and fair in the brush strokes with the hull. You may yhave to put a second coat on if there are any low spots. Then get an orbital sander and use, 400, 600,1000, 1500, then polish it with a buffing compound.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I think those are kevlar hulls if that makes a difference


----------

